
Goldman launching online bank.  Was Goldman better off as private firm? - jboydyhacker
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-26/goldman-bank-website-caps-quiet-shift-before-new-u-s-cash-rule
======
smuss77
For those wanting to be "muppets" go for it.

